# Irish/ scottish people- is rory a catholic or Protestant name?



## lau86

I don't want to offend anyone Just wondering in Ireland/ Scotland is rory a name mostly given to catholic or Protestant people or does it not really make a difference? The reason I'm asking is because my nan is a strict protestant and very traditional, I'm not bothered but It wouldn't go down well with her if I gave the baby a catholic name. Thanks for your help x


----------



## TheNewMrs

I am Irish, I dont believe any names are either Catholic or Protestant.


----------



## Cassie.

I'm Irish as well, I'm not sure. I knew a Rory at primary school, he had a strict Protestant family but I don't know.


----------



## BlaireUK

Well i'm Scottish and Christian (anglican) and i've never heard of Rory being a religious name. If you like the name then I don't think you should consider whether it's ever been seen as being on one side of the divide or not. We have a responsibility to break down these barriers. 

P.S. I love the name Rory - it's very cute.


----------



## jensonsmummy

I know exactly where your coming from. I know one Rory and they are from a Protestant family. Unfortunately in Northern Ireland you could get bullied etc if your name sounds from a different religion.


----------



## lau86

TheNewMrs said:


> I am Irish, I dont believe any names are either Catholic or Protestant.

I think my nan is very outdated lol (she's in Belfast) your probably right. Its a good thing that these catholic/ Protestant things are becoming less of an issue. It's crazy of me to base my childs name around her opinions so I'll go with rory I love it.


----------



## cooch

I would consider it to be very very Scottish and possibly Protestant. However I know a Catholic that called their child Rory. 

Call the child what you like. It's a shame you have to look at it in that way.


----------



## Floralaura

I love the name Rory..I have to admit the only thing it makes me think of is DR.Who lol..thats not a bad thing..for Baby number 3 my two top names are Amelia and Rory courtesy of Dr.who :)
If you like it then go for it..


----------

